# Leicaflex?



## Mike_E (May 26, 2007)

I don't know the seller or much about the camera, but if you would like one then there is one on e-bay...  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

just thought you might like to know

mike


----------



## Mitica100 (May 28, 2007)

I know the seller, I bought a few items (a Hasselblad 500CM body and other things), good person. However, the Leicaflex is for parts and if this seller says it's for parts he is being honest.


----------

